

Google now knows your Parental Status? Creepy much? - jimmydata
https://jimmydata.com/parental-status-google-display-network/
Google apparently knows your Parental Status. Think that is creepy.. think about what they have in store!
======
martiuk
This isn't anything new but an event such as a pregnancy causes a big change
in someone's behaviour, off and online. Target has already done it.
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/02/16/how-
targe...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/02/16/how-target-
figured-out-a-teen-girl-was-pregnant-before-her-father-did/)

